# Cruze transmission shifts becoming rough.



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello. 

Just a hair past 3k miles and I am starting to notice the transmission is starting to shift more and more harshly, especially on the downshift. There also seems to be issues when I am coasting and being okay in the 4th through 5th gear. But when 4th goes down into third I get a harsh down shift and reduced speed. Then from 3rd to 2nd I seem to lose all of my momentum... Anyone having shifting issues? I thought this adaptive transmission learning was supposed to smooth out over 3k miles... Should I take mine to the dealer? Anyone's experience end up in just a software fix?


----------



## DJSW (Apr 8, 2014)

Next time it down shifts take a look at your Tach. Mine does the same thing, though I would call it harsh, just firm. The RPM's will shoot up and hold the gear (instead of down shifting and throwing the TC on).

I notice it does this when I coast at any decline, even 1%. I was told by the dealership that this is engine braking, to help save the brakes.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I will take a look. Thanks for the input!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

DJSW said:


> Next time it down shifts take a look at your Tach. Mine does the same thing, though I would call it harsh, just firm. The RPM's will shoot up and hold the gear (instead of down shifting and throwing the TC on).
> 
> I notice it does this when I coast at any decline, even 1%. I was told by the dealership that this is engine braking, to help save the brakes.


I believe it's DFCO (assuming the Diesel has it, since the gasoline versions do). Deceleration fuel cut-off. The car shuts the fuel injectors off and keeps the engine turning using the drive wheels since the engine has such little friction. This saves fuel on deceleration. It has a secondary benefit of reducing brake pedal wear, but that is really rather minimal.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I believe it's DFCO (assuming the Diesel has it, since the gasoline versions do). Deceleration fuel cut-off. The car shuts the fuel injectors off and keeps the engine turning using the drive wheels since the engine has such little friction. This saves fuel on deceleration. It has a secondary benefit of reducing brake pedal wear, but that is really rather minimal.


Don't think the diesels do that. However they do slip to nuetral at a stop with your foot on the brake.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tcruze94 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Just a hair past 3k miles and I am starting to notice the transmission is starting to shift more and more harshly, especially on the downshift. There also seems to be issues when I am coasting and being okay in the 4th through 5th gear. But when 4th goes down into third I get a harsh down shift and reduced speed. Then from 3rd to 2nd I seem to lose all of my momentum... Anyone having shifting issues? I thought this adaptive transmission learning was supposed to smooth out over 3k miles... Should I take mine to the dealer? Anyone's experience end up in just a software fix?


Hey there,

If you need any further assistance with this, please don't hesitate to reach out to me in a private message. I would be happy to look further into this, and reach out to your dealership on your behalf.

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

tcruze94 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Just a hair past 3k miles and I am starting to notice the transmission is starting to shift more and more harshly, especially on the downshift. There also seems to be issues when I am coasting and being okay in the 4th through 5th gear. But when 4th goes down into third I get a harsh down shift and reduced speed. Then from 3rd to 2nd I seem to lose all of my momentum... Anyone having shifting issues? I thought this adaptive transmission learning was supposed to smooth out over 3k miles... Should I take mine to the dealer? Anyone's experience end up in just a software fix?


It's possible its adapting in a way that you don't prefer, have you been a hard braker in those 3k miles? Tranny could be trying to do the brakes a favor. I'm with you and would not accept this hard auto downshifting though. Possibly a way to reset the "learned" behavior?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Classy56 said:


> It's possible its adapting in a way that you don't prefer, have you been a hard braker in those 3k miles? Tranny could be trying to do the brakes a favor. I'm with you and would not accept this hard auto downshifting though. Possibly a way to reset the "learned" behavior?


I try to coast to a stop at lights and generally don't drive much above the speed limit unless I know the stop lights are spaced pretty far apart. Not to mention I drive mostly high way. I don't know what is up.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Classy56 said:


> Don't think the diesels do that. However they do slip to nuetral at a stop with your foot on the brake.


the diesel does do it unless a regen is taking place.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

when I first got my diesel I hated the trans. but now 24,000 later no issues.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

oilburner said:


> the diesel does do it unless a regen is taking place.


Confirmed. When I took one for a test drive a few weeks ago I specifically checked that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I test drove a CDT last spring I tested for DFCO and the CDT does indeed implement DFCO.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The trans does smooth out over time. But, when I had the exhaust temperature sensor replaced, I guess they reset all the computers and it shifted rough again like it did in the beginning. Now, at nearly 80K miles, it has once again smoothed out. Another interesting thing the transmission "learned" is that a lot of the time when I go down a steep hill, I will manually downshift to get engine braking. Well, the tranny has started doing this on its own now, often downshifting and putting me well over 3000 RPMs.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Smart transmission


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------

